# Eure Fatmoduls zum anschauen!!



## pukaki9000 (27. April 2005)

Hi ich bins ein treuer Fatmoduler.
Wollt nur ma ein Thema eröffnen wo es nur Fatmodule zum anschauen gibt!
Haut einfach eure Fotos rein.
Insgesammt kann ich drei bieten ( Dual, Fr01,Sx02)
Bin gespannt auf eure Bikes!!

Hier erst mal mein Dual, mit dem ich total zufrieden bin:
(Meine anderen kommen nach und nach)


----------



## RAINMAN (28. April 2005)

So und hier ist meins:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FattyFR01 (30. April 2005)

MEINZ!
Ich weiss, schlechtes Foto, bin aber zu faul jetz a neues zu knipsen....


----------



## sharpe (1. Mai 2005)

meiner einer


----------



## Andreas_70 (4. Mai 2005)

hier ist dann auch meins.


----------



## Swifty (6. Mai 2005)

Hier ist meiner...


----------



## scooter_werner (8. Mai 2005)

und noch ein SX03:


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (7. Juni 2005)

...das wohl erste in weiß, wunderschön und s**schnell


----------



## zaprok (7. Juni 2005)

Respekt, mein Lieber.

Der Rahmen in weiß ist einfach traumhaft schön. Aber der wird Dir doch wohl nicht zu schade fürs Gelände sein, oder?   

MfG z


----------



## <-[B-KiNg]-> (7. Juni 2005)

zaprok schrieb:
			
		

> Aber der wird Dir doch wohl nicht zu schade fürs Gelände sein, oder?
> MfG z



...zu schade sicherlich nich, dumm nur das wir hier in rostock kein gelände haben  .

Cheers


----------



## vagus (8. Juni 2005)

hier mal meins 
zwar nicht ganz so s**  schnell aber dafür sau vielseitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andiwim (9. Juni 2005)

Hier sind meine!!


----------



## Steppenwolfff (19. Juni 2005)

meins


----------



## Ollum (1. Juli 2005)

Moin,

hier ist mein Fatmodul XC01. Ist heute angekommen und ich habs gleich etwas kampfwertgesteigert...   Bin so vom ersten Eindruck total begeistert! Die Jungs sind echt extrem freundlich und zuverlässig zugleich. Lediglich ein falscher Lenker war montiert als zugesagt wurde. Mal sehen, ob ich den tauschen kann. Aber ansonsten alles top und nur 10 Tage Lieferzeit. Wie versprochen.


----------



## clumsy (8. Juli 2005)

hier ist meins:

klick

steht übrigens zum verkauf


----------



## LimpMatz (19. Juli 2005)

Hier mal meins.


----------



## bighit_fsr (24. Juli 2005)

und hier ist das von meiner Schwägerin:
Die Story dazu....
Sie kommt auf mich zu, meint sie will ein neues Fahrrad. Bissl was sportlicheres, aber halt nix für die Bushaltestelle. Da muss noch die alte Gurke herhalten. Ich soll doch mal mit Ihr beim Stadler schauen gehen (der ist bei uns nur so ca. 30km weg).
Naja, eigentlich hat sie sich dort schon fast für ein grausam ausgestattetes Scott in blau entschieden gehabt, hats dann nur nicht mitgenommen, weil alle Verkäufer zu beschäftigt waren.

Naja, ich hab ihr dann im Internet noch einige Bikes gezeigt, natürlich nur welche von denen ich weiss, dass sie in kleinen Rahmenhöhen verfügbar sind. Bin dann auch auf Fatmodul gestossen und der Rahmen war erschwinglich. 
Kurz durchkalkuliert... 400 Euro, das wird knapp.

- Deore Schalt- und Kurbelzeugs lag von mir noch rum, neu bekommt sie gratis
- einen Laufradsatz für Felgenbremsen und Magura HS33 (beides gebraucht) hat ein Bekannter für einen 30er springen lassen
- Schnell noch Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze bestell, leider ist letztere nicht lieferbar...
- nach einer Übergangszeit mit meiner Thomson, hab ich auf ebay eine Bontrager geschossen
- Sattel kam auch von mir, bis Sie einen findet der ihr passt - sie behält ihn
- die Plastikpedale sind noch ein gewaltiger Dorn im Auge, die werden demnächst getauscht.
- und einen Satz neue Reifen habe ich ihr dann auch noch spendiert
- die Gabel kam von ebay, war nagelneu! also zuschlagen!!

hier sind einige Bilder von dem Radl:










der Rest ist in meiner Galerie!
Und ich finde es gelungen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cat.stone (4. August 2005)

xxxxxx
Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe da mal eine Frage:

Hat einer von Euch schon mal versucht NOKON´s beim Fatmodul zu verlegen? Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei, für Schaltung und Bremse! Das Problem liegt aber darin, dass die Zugführung für die Bremse hinten, für Scheibe ausgelegt ist  
Ich fahre aber wegen Gewicht und so V-Brake, nun gibt es aber für die beiden Zugführungen am Rahmen keinen Anschlag, dieser wird aber dringend für die NOKONs benötigt. Ich habe mir deshalb schon Reduzierhülsen besorgt, aber die rutschen einfach durch (der Radius der angeschweißten Zugführung ist zu groß), daraufhin habe ich mir die Magura Zugführung gekauft, weil ich dachte da wird die Reduzierhülse hineinpassen, denkste  
Hat jemand vielleicht nen Tip oder gar das gleiche Problem gehabt, wäre euch dankbar.


----------



## cat.stone (9. August 2005)

Hier ist eins meiner Fatmoduls und zwar das von meinem Freund, zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, die richtige Kurbel fehlt noch, aber damit es erst einmal fährt


----------



## Dschensen (17. August 2005)

Hi,
hier kommt mein Dual in der Freeride-Version. Hab meine MZ Z150 hier eingebaut, da mein Freeride-Fully letzte Woche gebrochen ist. Da es nächste Woche auf eine Alpenüberquerung geht, brauchte ich noch ein Ersatzrad, bei dem die Gabel absenkbar ist und mit dem man auch bergab Spass haben kann. Zum Streeten ist's so nix, aber für'n Spass-lastigen Alpencross wunderbar 

Cya,
Dschensen


----------



## MTBMax (30. August 2005)

cat.stone schrieb:
			
		

> xxxxxx
> Hallo alle zusammen, ich habe da mal eine Frage:
> 
> Hat einer von Euch schon mal versucht NOKON´s beim Fatmodul zu verlegen? Ich bin nämlich gerade dabei, für Schaltung und Bremse! Das Problem liegt aber darin, dass die Zugführung für die Bremse hinten, für Scheibe ausgelegt ist
> ...



Hab's gerade durch Zufall gelesen. Hatte das gleiche Problem bei einem meiner Radl. Ich habe noch alte Kettenblattschrauben gefunden, die waren innen hohl, vom Durchmesser haben sie genau in die Zugführungen gepasst, man konnte sie leicht in den Lack reindrehen, funktioniert perfekt!

Grüße,
Max


----------



## --Pille-- (25. September 2005)

In paar tagen stell ich hier mal mein neues Dirt Bike rein. Mit dem LTD. Tribal Rahmen


----------



## guddn (18. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

schöne Module, habe meines auch gerade ausgebaut. Tolle No-Name Rahmen, absolut unverwüstlich... ich geb's nimmer her!
Habe die Psylo Air mit 100mm drin, mußte für die 2.35 Reifen den Rahmen etwas aufbiegen an den Kettenstreben. So wie es dasteht 12,5kg.

Also, zeigt her eure Module, Gruß guddn.


----------



## jezebel007 (18. Oktober 2005)

Hier ist meins:






CYa Gerri


----------



## Andiwim (28. Oktober 2005)

So hier ist meine neuestes Bike  !


----------



## offpoff (9. November 2005)

Moin Moin !
Hier ist mein Fatmodul ! Bin sehr zufrieden, läuft gut und sieht auch ganz nett aus !







Hab das mit dem Hochladen noch nich so raus sorry !


----------



## looser (27. Dezember 2005)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ovinas (28. Dezember 2005)

Na, dann will ich auch mal...


----------



## mikeonbike (27. Januar 2006)




----------



## derbengt (4. April 2006)

Meins! Bin übrigens super zufrieden! Fahr es nun ein Jahr!
Beste Grüße aus dem hohen Norden nach München an Peter und Alpha Bikes!  (Nein, der Sattel ist nicht zu hoch!! Foto ist mehr aus der Froschperspektive gemacht und das Bike steht in einem Ständer der das Hinterrad anhebt! )


----------



## P-Sionic (6. April 2006)

Hallo, bin grad am überlegen mir nen SX3 zu holen, alledings schreckt mich der integrierte Steuersatz etwas ab! Hat jemand diesbezüglich positive oder negative Erfahrungen gemacht?

Danke, gruezi.


----------



## derbengt (7. April 2006)

@P-Sionic  

Nö, Erfahrungen habe ich damit keine gemacht, aber ich weiß auch net was dich daran abschreckt!? Wenn dir der Steuersatz nicht gefällt (gibt es eigentlich einen dazu?) tauscht du ihn eben. Es gibt doch wunderbare integrierte Steuersätze! z.B. cane creek.... aber da kann dir Peter bestimmt weiterhelfen! Einfach mal im Laden bei Alpha-Bikes anrufen!


----------



## metin82 (13. April 2006)




----------



## Sjase (14. April 2006)

mein neue SX02 in 19":


----------



## kantiran (4. Juni 2006)

Nach ein paar Wirrungen gestern fertiggeworden:

SX03
Gabel Fox F100RL 
Kurbel, Schalteinheit, Bremsgriffe, Umwerfer, Cassette, Bremsscheiben XT 
Bremse XTR 
Schaltwerk XTR 
Sattelstütze, Vorbau Ritchey WCS 
Lenker Syntace Duraflite 
Sattel SLR XP 
Reifen Schwalbe FastFred 2,25 
Laufräder Mach Disc 2.30, Naben XT, Speichen DT
Pedale Shimano PD-M540
Gewicht lt. meiner analogen Federwaage ca. 10,7kg


----------



## misi (11. Juni 2006)

hier mal meins zum anschauen fatmodul sx o2 !!!! 
is noch ein frischling

syntace vorbau vro
chris king steuersatz
sram x0 schaltwerk und drehgriffe
federgabel rock shox reba
dt swiss 340 naben
magura luise fr bremsen
und roter schnick schnack von salsa und hope 
bild kommt noch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misi (13. Juni 2006)

misi schrieb:
			
		

> hier mal meins zum anschauen fatmodul sx o2 !!!!
> is noch ein frischling
> 
> syntace vorbau vro
> ...


macht wirklich spaß das bike


----------



## sash73 (15. Juni 2006)

Mein SX01 Renner


----------



## mc schrecka (11. Juli 2006)

Des is meins. Aufbau ´03 mit FM Dual Rahmen, Dirt Jumper II, Spank 2Timer und Bitch Stick, Boxguide, Deore Schaltwerk (bald kommt singlespeed  ), Vuelta DH Felgen mit Deore Naben, Schwalbe Table Top, Wellgo Freeride Pedale

is noch nich ganz fertig. is immer so ne geldfrage mit den Teilen, weil ich jetz erst mal in mein Scream investier, aber wenns fertig is, dann wird es schon was feines.  

bekomm die Bilder leider net klein, müsst ihr in meinem album anschaun


----------



## 4l3x (6. August 2006)

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich ein SX 03 billig herbekommen kann...? danke


----------



## guddn (13. August 2006)

@ 4l3x...

Alpha ist soweit ich weiÃ der Initiator & Alleinvertrieb der Marke Fatmodul.

Aber wie ich gerade gesehen habe ist der SX03 ja auf 249,-â¬ reduziert worden!
Is doch was, oder?

GruÃ Guddn.


----------



## 4l3x (13. August 2006)

ja danke hab ich schon längst gesehen  bist zu spät. ich werde mir aber das rahmen gabel set mit der R7 holen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eazy_isi (19. August 2006)

meins


----------



## sash73 (19. August 2006)

So da ist mein SX02.....Gestern aufgebaut´,Heute mit trainiert ....Schöner Rahmen und schön steif....


----------



## scooter_werner (20. August 2006)

Leute, ich bin raus. Ich hab nen Rahmen gefunden, der 300g weniger wiegt als mein SX03 und dazu noch günstiger war.

Und der vor allem soviel wiegt (bzw. deutlich weniger) wie angegeben.


----------



## roeb (20. August 2006)

welcher? 

bin noch auf der suche


----------



## demian (2. September 2006)

Hallo!
Mein Fatmodul SX03 ist auch endlich fertig. Blau eloxierte Teile sind ja gerade nicht so in, aber mir gefällts. Gewicht: ziemlich genau 10kg.


----------



## tombay (2. September 2006)

S, da is mein (nicht mehr ganz taufrisches) SX02:













Bevor einer was sagt: Ich weiß, dass die orangen Kabelbinder ******** aussehen, hab nur noch keine blauen gefunden...! Mehr Fotos sind im Album!


----------



## BBX (18. November 2006)

Hier ist meine Fatmodul SX01!

(ich bin Hollandisch... also.... die speclist ist auch in hollandisch  )

Frame: Fatmodul SX03, 19". zwart met oranje decals 
Voorvork: Rockshox Reba Team 2006 
Balhoofd: FSA Orbit Z 
Stuur: Easton EA70 
Stuurpen: Thomson Elite 110 mm 
Zadelpen: Thomson Elite 410 x 31,6 mm 
Zadel: Selle San Marco Aspide 
Remmen: Avid Juicy 7 185/160 
Crank: Shimano XT Hollowtech II 
Pedalen: Shimano PDM 540 
Ketting: Sram PG-980 
Cassette: Sram PC-971 ( 11 - 32) 
Kettingbladen: Shimano XT, met TA middenblad 
Shifters: Sram X0 triggers 
Achterderailleur: Sram X0 blackbox 
Voorderailleur: Sram Xgen 
Banden: voor Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25, Achter Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 
Wielen: Hope XC gold naven, DT Competition 2.0-1.8 spaken, Mavic XM819 disc velgen 
Bidonhouder: BBB 
Snelspanners: Shimano XT 
Barends: Ritchey Comp 
Gewicht: 10.45 kg (gewogen met digitale weegschaal) 
Teller: VDO C15+ 
Bekabeling: Avid Flak Jack Closed System 

Speclist:


----------



## olli (9. Dezember 2006)

Heute um Mittag inkl. RS Tora und Steuersatz bei Daniel gekauft und am Nachmittag gleich aufgebaut:










Fatmodul Dual (davon gab es heute 3 im Laden, leider kein einziges passendes Schaltauge, weil es nicht die Standard-Schaltaugen sind, ich habe ein unpassendes mitgenommen und schön befeilt).

Die restlichen Teile hatte ich alle noch. 

olli

P.S. Daniel, die Stütze dürfte 30,4 sein ...


----------



## OldenBiker (4. März 2007)

Hallo,

hier denn mal auch meins. Leider hat der Klarlack schon etwas gelitten.







Das Bike ist wie folgt ausgestattet:

Rahmen:	Fatmodul SX02
Gabel:	           Agresti Starrgabel (Stahl)
Steuersatz:	Ritchey Pro
Lenker:	           Ritchey Pro Rizer
Vorbau:	           Ritchey Pro
Griffe:	           Race Face Lock On
Schalthebel:	SRAM X.9
Umwerfer:	SRAM X-Gen
Schaltwerk:	SRAM X.9
Bremsen:	Hayes HFX 9
Innenlager:	Race Face Evolve SRX
Kurbel:	           Ritchey Pro
Pedalen:	Ritchey Comp
Sattel:	           Selle Italia Flite Titan
Sattelstütze:	Ritchey Pro
Naben:	           DT Swiss Onyx Disk
Felgen:	           DT Swiss XR 4.1
Speichen:	DT Swiss
Reifen:	           Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,1"


----------



## GUARDiAN (4. März 2007)

So, nachdem endlich alle Teile da sind, und der erste Ausritt erfolgreich absolviert wurde, auch mal ein Photo von meinem. Ein Klick aufs Bild führt zur Photostrecke bei flickr.





Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Fatmodul #SX03
Gabel: Manitou Black Comp 2002
Steuersatz: Syncros Hardcore
Lenker: Spank Lounge Bar
Vorbau: Syncros Bear Hug
Griffe: Spank Black Beauty
Schalthebel: SRAM X-9
Umwerfer: SRAM X-Gen
Schaltwerk: SRAM X-9
Bremsen: Formula ORO K18 mit nachgerüstetem FCS
Innenlager: FSA Platinum
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH mit Crank Brothers Cobalt SL-Blättern
Pedale: Ritchey Comp V2
Sattel: Selle Italia Signo Genuine
Sattelstütze: Syncros Micro Adjust
Naben: DT Swiss Onyx Disk
Felgen: Sun Single Track
Speichen: DT Swiss
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Mario (6. März 2007)

GUARDiAN schrieb:


>



Das Bike ist der oberhammer! So in etwa sollte mein Bike auch aussehen, wenn es mal fertig ist.

Hast Du an den Felgen und Kurbeln gelackt oder ist das mit dem weiss Serie?


----------



## GUARDiAN (7. März 2007)

Papa Mario schrieb:


> Das Bike ist der oberhammer!



Danke 



Papa Mario schrieb:


> Hast Du an den Felgen und Kurbeln gelackt oder ist das mit dem weiss Serie?



Bei den Felgen ist es Serie (Sun stellt die Single Track in weiß her, gibts bei eBay einzeln für je 26,- oder im LRS mit XT-Naben für 175,-) die Kurbeln habe ich pulverbeschichten lassen.


----------



## Der P (8. März 2007)

HAMMER !!!

Echt sehr gelungenes Bike.


----------



## gondrom (9. März 2007)

Nur noch dreckig machem musstes.... dann hats Charakter und sieht nicht aus wie im Schaufenster!


----------



## RIP-twoface (11. März 2007)

Hier mal meines. ist das 2006er sx03 limitted:


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (12. März 2007)

GUARDiAN schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> 
> Bei den Felgen ist es Serie (Sun stellt die Single Track in weiß her, gibts bei eBay einzeln für je 26,- oder im LRS mit XT-Naben für 175,-) die Kurbeln habe ich pulverbeschichten lassen.



Echt sehr fett das ganze  nur noch eine frage: wie teuer war das beschichten der kurbel? hatte auch mit dem gedanken gespielt das machen zu lassen..


----------



## GUARDiAN (12. März 2007)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> Echt sehr fett das ganze  nur noch eine frage: wie teuer war das beschichten der kurbel? hatte auch mit dem gedanken gespielt das machen zu lassen..



36,89 EUR. ;-) 13,- je Kurbel, 5,- Versand und da dann noch die MwSt. drauf.

Hab ich bei Brandes/Speckesser machen lassen.


----------



## Dark-Syndicate (22. März 2007)

Fetttttes Bike!!!!!!


----------



## Dark-Syndicate (22. März 2007)

Fetttes Bike ³ <-----------<<


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dark-Syndicate (23. März 2007)

Fettttaaaa Gehts Nicht!!!!!


----------



## Papa Mario (23. März 2007)

Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> Fetttttes Bike!!!!!!





Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> Fetttes Bike ³ <-----------<<





Dark-Syndicate schrieb:


> Fettttaaaa Gehts Nicht!!!!!





OK, ich glaube langsam wissen wir, was Du uns sagen willst


----------



## olli (4. April 2007)

Nachdem ich meinen erste Fatmodul Dual Rahmen verkauft hatte, hat es mich neulich im Laden wieder übermannt und ich habe einen zweiten gekauft.

Diesmal ganz in schwarz-weiss aufgebaut ergibt das Teil ein wirklich tolles Touren-Bike. Sehr empfehlenswert!


----------



## olli (11. Mai 2007)

Der Thread stagniert ein wenig...  

Mittlerweile ist mein Fatmodul mit Anhänger und Kindersitzhalterung zum Universalbike ausgerüstet. Schutzbleche kommen noch  ...


----------



## Postmann (11. Mai 2007)

Oh Olli, der Sattel ist ja irgendwie nicht unbedingt passend!!


----------



## Funny biker (8. Juni 2007)

Enjoy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =bergi= (10. Juni 2007)

Endlich ist es meins 





Und noch ein Paar Fotos hier!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/ppuser/88322

Und es ist einfach Geil!


----------



## Delerium (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habs endlich! Mein Fatmodul ist da! Fotos von meinem nagelneuen EC01 kommen noch.

Grüße Dennis


----------



## =bergi= (29. Juni 2007)

Delerium schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habs endlich! Mein Fatmodul ist da! Fotos von meinem nagelneuen EC01 kommen noch.
> 
> Grüße Dennis



Glückwunsch, bin gespannt wie Deins bestückt ist, bei meinem siehe Fotos!  
Hast Du diese LDT. Edition?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Delerium (2. Juli 2007)

So, jetzt hab ich ein paar Bilder für euch!


----------



## =bergi= (2. Juli 2007)

Nettes Teil. Was für Rahmenhöhe hast Du, wenn ich das mit meinem Vergleiche sieht das wie 15" aus  .

Und schon gefahren, zufrieden?

lg
Alex


----------



## Delerium (2. Juli 2007)

Hi. Ich denk mal das liegt an der fetten Gabel und den Monstertruckreifen das der Rest so "kompakt" wirkt. 
Es ist ein 17" Rahmen. Den Rest der Komponenten erkennt man glaub ich ganz gut auf den Bildchen.
Ich bin gestern mal 50km geritten. Dazu muss ich sagen nicht mit dem Fatparts Sattel. Das Teil ist nichts für meinen Hintern. Das sollte sich niemend an tun. 
Auf solchen Touren sucht man förmlich nach kleinen und großen Hindernissen über die man drüber fahren kann. Und es treibt einem ein fettes Grinsen auf die Lippen wenn man die Gabel schnaufen hört. Das macht richtig Laune!

cu


----------



## =bergi= (2. Juli 2007)

Delerium schrieb:


> Hi. Ich denk mal das liegt an der fetten Gabel und den Monstertruckreifen das der Rest so "kompakt" wirkt.
> Es ist ein 17" Rahmen. Den Rest der Komponenten erkennt man glaub ich ganz gut auf den Bildchen.
> Ich bin gestern mal 50km geritten. Dazu muss ich sagen nicht mit dem Fatparts Sattel. Das Teil ist nichts für meinen Hintern. Das sollte sich niemend an tun.
> Auf solchen Touren sucht man förmlich nach kleinen und großen Hindernissen über die man drüber fahren kann. Und es treibt einem ein fettes Grinsen auf die Lippen wenn man die Gabel schnaufen hört. Das macht richtig Laune!
> ...



Ah, ok 17" zu 21" ist dochn kleiner Unterschied  ja Glückwunsch das es Dir so gefällt ich bin auch ganz verliebt.   
Es könnte nur ein bischen weniger Regnen jetzt  diese Schlammschlachten sind ja ab und an ganz witzig aber etz reichts mal wieder.

lg
Alex


----------



## freerider1 (6. August 2007)

hallo delerium,

wieviel federweg hat denn deine foxgabel? wie bist du sonst so mit dem bike zufrieden? was fährst du damit und wie schwer ist es denn? bin auch am überlegen ein ec01 zu kaufen, auch in ungefähr deinem trimm.
schöne grüße


----------



## Delerium (6. August 2007)

Hallo!
Die Fox VAN 36 hat 160mm Federweg. Ich bin absolut zufrieden! 1A sowohl mal ne längere Tour, bergauf wie auch bergab macht das Teil richtig laune! Preis-Leistung von Fatmodul  ist echt unschlagbar! Die Beratung bei AlphaBikes war sehr gut und nach einer guten Woche konnte ich das Bike abholen. Jederzeit wieder! Es ist echt ein guter allrounder wenn man nicht nur die berge runter prügeln will. Eher verlässt mich der Mut als das Radl die Haftung  

CU Dennis


----------



## freerider1 (6. August 2007)

und wie schwer ist es und was hast du so angelegt? bike sieht echt sehr geil aus! gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delerium (6. August 2007)

es wiegt 13kg und investiert habe ich 2500.- EUR


----------



## dasdickeding93 (13. August 2007)

servus,
des bin i!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ne war`n witz. is`n kumpel von mir namens oskar tepelmann(fatmodul teamfahrer,13 jahre alt,in meiner klasse)und das issa beim bikers battlefield(er wa 2ter)
er hat mir das rad verkauft is ein fr01.
ich fahrs aber schon nimma(der rahmen steht hier bei mtb news unter bikemarkt,rähmen,fullsuspension zum verkauf)
PS:sorry n besseres bild hat ich leider nich


----------



## argh (19. August 2007)

tach zusammen!

hier könnt ihr mal das sx01 meiner freundin anschauen. sie findets ziemlich super, wiegen tuts 11,25kg komplett. als vollkommen beknackt empfinde ich aber die flaschenhalterungsbohrungen am sitzrohr: da ist einfach kein flaschenhalter zu fixieren, ohne dass die flasche auf dem unterrohr aufschlägt und nicht fest im halter sitzt. echt: *fehlkonstruiert.* habt ihr das auch schon bemerkt?!






ansonsten:

17,5" rahmen
rock shox sid race
sram x.9 und x.0 zeugs, zum komplettieren shimano deore
pace/ bees/ mavic


----------



## josch-vr6 (21. August 2007)

wenn man ne kleine flasche nimmt geht das.


----------



## luigi gt (21. August 2007)

moin

ich ein 19" rahmen da past auch die trinkflasche.

hast kecht es ist ein super bike


----------



## 0624ts (30. August 2007)

Yep...


----------



## KILROY (30. August 2007)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> als vollkommen beknackt empfinde ich aber die flaschenhalterungsbohrungen am sitzrohr: da ist einfach kein flaschenhalter zu fixieren, ohne dass die flasche auf dem unterrohr aufschlägt und nicht fest im halter sitzt. echt:




Probier' mal den hier:

http://www.radhit.de/index_bestellung.php?ident=fla-mou-pow-001

Mounty special power cage.

Ich hatte an meinem AMS dasselbe Problem und konnte es damit lösen,
sh. Galerie.


----------



## argh (31. August 2007)

KILROY schrieb:


> Probier' mal den hier..



dankeschön! 

ich dachte schon, ich wär allein mit dem problem.


----------



## Delerium (5. September 2007)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> dankeschön!
> 
> ich dachte schon, ich wär allein mit dem problem.


 


Also mein flaschenhalter sitzt auf dem rücken und heisst camelbak mayhem 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My8E1_VfLyY

[YT="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My8E1_VfLyY"][/YT]
 



cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (5. September 2007)

Delerium schrieb:


> Also mein flaschenhalter sitzt auf dem rücken und heisst camelbak mayhem



aha. mein flaschenhalter ist meine freundin und fährt meist hinter mir.  so einen camelbak habe ich auch, modellname fällt mir grad nicht ein. aber da meine süsse grad mit biken angefangen hat, habe ich ihr dieses rad aus resten aufgebaut und muss zugeben, dass sie rucksacktechnisch noch nicht perfekt ausgerüstet ist. eine trinkflasche hielt ich aber für angebracht. sonst wäre mir das ja auch nie aufgefallen...


----------



## de-tim (5. Oktober 2007)

so man sehe und staune !!! der 2005 er rahmen des xc 01 !!! noch ordentlich gearbeitet !!! und ich habe einen !!! 2,5 kg is das nich ne geile gewichtsabgabe ?


----------



## de-tim (5. Oktober 2007)

jo erzähl mir ma einer wie ich jetzt son bild hochlade !!!


----------



## josch-vr6 (6. Oktober 2007)

de-tim schrieb:


> jo erzähl mir ma einer wie ich jetzt son bild hochlade !!!



ich schaffs auch nicht...


----------



## bike-factory (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi, hier mal ein paar Fatty´s aus dem Süden!


----------



## K-Dieter (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi Fatmodul Fans,

Hier 'mal ein Foto von meinem Fatmodul, es ist ausgerüstet als alltagstaugliches MTB und Alpencross bewährt  . Also ein Bike nicht nur zum Anschauen sondern zum Fahren unter fast allen Bedingungen.  
Die Ausrüstung: Rahmen EC01, Gabel Rock Shox Revelation mit PopLock, Dämpfer Rock Shox Ario 2.2, Lenker Ritchey Oversize, Griffe Ergon, Antrieb Rohloff Speedhub, Kurbelsatz Shimano XT mit zwei Blättern (Gelände/Straße), Bremsen Shimano vorne 203, hinten 160, Felgen Mavic 321, SON Nabendynamo (für Licht oder Navi), Reifen fürs Gelände Conti Vertikal Pro Tection, für die Straße Conti Double Fighter (Foto), im Winter Conti Spike Claw, Sattel SQLab 602, Dirtboard mit Eigenbauverlängerung (schützt auch den Rücksack vor Schlamm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## K-Dieter (15. Oktober 2007)

josch-vr6 schrieb:


> ich schaffs auch nicht...



siehe Forum Hilfe - Bilder erst ins Fotoalbum laden, dabei Adresse merken (kopieren  ) und als Grafik einfügen - alles klar?  
Jetzt wollen wir auch eure Fatmodule sehen


----------



## Janis (19. Oktober 2007)

hier ist meins!


----------



## de-tim (25. Oktober 2007)

jo na ich kann euch sagen es is geil ! un wiegt nur 12,73 kg ! aba nen bild hab ich nich hier ! wird mir zu viel !!! mit diesem umständlichen hochladen !!!


----------



## bandicoot69 (2. November 2007)

hallo ,
hier mein faty sx01 limited,ein klasse bike sehr gut zu fahren!!.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/422964/cat/500/ppuser/71531


----------



## josch-vr6 (1. Dezember 2007)

K-Dieter schrieb:


> siehe Forum Hilfe - Bilder erst ins Fotoalbum laden, dabei Adresse merken (kopieren  ) und als Grafik einfügen - alles klar?
> Jetzt wollen wir auch eure Fatmodule sehen





das ding is ja ich bekomme es nicht mal hochgeladen...er sagt mir zwar das es hochgeladen wurde nur kommt kein bild....das foto was jez in meiner galerie ist stammt vom rechner meiner freundin...da gings.....


----------



## josch-vr6 (1. Dezember 2007)

http://www.sponsoree.com/~josch/view?id=16545&type=p#image

sonst ist es da auch noch zu sehen


----------



## K-Dieter (1. Dezember 2007)

josch-vr6 schrieb:


> das ding is ja ich bekomme es nicht mal hochgeladen...er sagt mir zwar das es hochgeladen wurde nur kommt kein bild....das foto was jez in meiner galerie ist stammt vom rechner meiner freundin...da gings.....



Hallo Josch,
ich tue mich mit einer Ferndiagnose etwas schwer, es ist rätselhaft warum das nur vom PC deiner Freundin aus klappt  
Noch einmal: Damit dein Bike hier im Forum sichtbar wird musst du die vollständige Bild(!)-Adresse angeben (d.h. mit ".jpg" und kein Script Link wie in deinem Beitrag von heute). Dazu klickst Du über der Texteingabebox auf das Symol "Grafik einfügen" und gibst im Pop-Up z.B. "http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/2/DSC01001.JPG" ein. Die Adresse kannst Du aber auch mit Hilfe der Zwischenablage einfügen (weniger Tippfehler). Dazu in deinem Fotoalbum mit der rechten Maustaste auf das gewünschte (große) Bild klicken und dann "Grafikadresse kopieren" wählen (geht so beim Firefox) und dann im o.g. Pop-Up mit den Tasten "Strg"+"V" einfügen.

Viel Erfolg 
Gruß
Klaus-Dieter


----------



## josch-vr6 (3. Dezember 2007)

danke für die beschreibung. nur hab ich dies auch schon probiert.....leider ohne erfolg.....
ich habe keine ahnung warum es am pc meiner freundin funzt......bin leider was pc's und deren technik angeht keine helle leuchte...weiß wie er an geht und auch wieder aus......


----------



## mani.r (2. Januar 2008)

Ha - jetzt habe ich auch ein Fatomdul zum hin und her fahren und muss sagen - das kann es sehr gut.


----------



## dsan1 (8. Januar 2008)

mani.r schrieb:


> Ha - jetzt habe ich auch ein Fatomdul zum hin und her fahren und muss sagen - das kann es sehr gut.



Die Gabelfarbe passt ja super zum Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (19. Januar 2008)

ja, passt optimal - auch die reifen. war aber reiner zufall, da ich den rest schon hatte und den rahmen gibt es ja nur in silber und grau.
war jetzt noch ein paar mal damit unterwegs und bin echt schwer begeistert...


----------



## peter muc (29. Januar 2008)

Servus,
schicke Fotos und coole Bikes ... aber ... warum sind Eure Fatmoduls so sauber ??? Werden sie nicht gefahren ?  

Hier mein 3 Jahre altes SX03 ... wie man sehen kann, hat es auch schon einiges mitgemacht (knapp 140.000 Hm  ) ... und ich bin immernoch von der Zuverlässigkeit begeistert  






Gruß, Peter


----------



## joah (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo, hab auch noch ein älteres Dual!

Hab leider nur das ältere Foto, will es aber wieder aufbauen!

Vielleicht wisst ihr ja welches Baujahr der Rahmen hat und für wie viel Federweg der maximal ausgelegt ist!?






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MikeSunShine (2. Februar 2008)

Mein Projekt "Bike für die Freundin".
Gabel kam die Woche. Rahmen hab ich heute geholt...



 



Beim Rest... "da schau ma mal"!

Meld mich wieder...


----------



## Cube Lova (14. Februar 2008)

der rahmen oben is eig gar kein fatmodul das ist n drössinger rahmen die kaufen den und dann kommen aufkleber drauf
ich hab den auch in schwarz 
hab drauf n freeride HT aufgebaut fahr den momentan miot 130mm vorne werd aber im sommer was neues mit 160mm dranschrauben


----------



## Deleted22090 (15. Februar 2008)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> der rahmen oben is eig gar kein fatmodul das ist n drössinger rahmen die kaufen den und dann kommen aufkleber drauf



Nee das ist einfach ein Standard Taiwan Rahmen! Ob Vortrieb, Drössiger, Fatmodul oder Poison alles vom gleichen Band. Was die Sache aber nicht schlechter macht


----------



## MikeSunShine (18. Februar 2008)

Hatti schrieb:


> Nee das ist einfach ein Standard Taiwan Rahmen! Ob Vortrieb, Drössiger, Fatmodul oder Poison alles vom gleichen Band. Was die Sache aber nicht schlechter macht



Eben weil von Poison kostet er zu viel und bei Vortieb fallen die Dekore recht spartanisch aus die sind außerdem nicht unterm Lack und Drössiger kenn ich nicht...! also


----------



## raffzahn (12. März 2008)

Das ist meins. Schon fast 2 Jahre, bin aber bisher nie dazu gekommen mal was hochzuladen.


----------



## mario315 (16. März 2008)

Hier ist meins..3 wochen alt..Bild is zwar net so toll aber man erkennts ^^ en SX01 halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob1111 (17. März 2008)

meins: xc01 mit reba race, XT und louise FR


----------



## luigi gt (25. März 2008)

moin

das ist mein sx01


----------



## leeqid (27. April 2008)

Muss glatt mal mit-posen


----------



## MikeSunShine (5. Mai 2008)

so nu is fertig...


----------



## bernte_one (26. Mai 2008)




----------



## Oxygen00 (5. Juni 2008)

Hier ist meins. Die Fotos sind nicht die besten aber ich hoffe man erkennt was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janis (8. Juni 2008)

Frage!
Kann man an einen SX03 eine Gabel mit mehr als 100mm Federweg dranbauen?Im Geometrie-daten-blatt ist der Rahmen ja irgendwie blos mit einer Federgabel von 80-100mm Federweg angegeben!?
Wäre nett, wenn ihr mit helfen könntet...

Danke Janis


----------



## Oxygen00 (9. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Mein Bike hat eine RS Revelation (siehe Bilder). Die Gabel hat normalerweise 130mm Federweg, was für ein Hardtail schon extrem ist. Habe sie auf 115mm reduziert und bin damit gefahren. Das Handling ist bergauf richtig schice gewesen. Das Vorderrad geht sofort hoch, besonders wenn man noch einen Rizer verbaut hat! Auf 100mm reduziert funktioniert es richtig gut. Mehr Federweg braucht man bei dem Rahmen auch nicht. Er ist ja eher für XC gebaut und nicht wirklich für große Drops gedacht. Warum eine Revelation (ist ja eigentlich eine All-Mountain und keine xc Gabel)? Weil sie in der Version ohne U-Turn günstiger als eine  RS Reba Team war und genau so gut funktioniert. Auf die 30gr mehr kommt es wenn man kein Rennen fährt auch nicht an.

Zu deiner Frage: Man kann! Das Fahrverhalten wird bergauf nur schlecht. Bergab, na ja, ohne große Drops wozu mehr wie 100mm???


----------



## Janis (9. Juni 2008)

Danke für die Antwort!
Ein Freund hat mir seine Gabel angeboten, da er sie nicht mehr braucht, da er mir ein gutes Angebot gemacht hat, hab ich mal drüber nachgedacht. Es ist jetzt nicht so, das ich unebdingt viel mehr brauch, ich wollts blos mal wissen, wie sich das Fahrverhalten dann ändert, aber deine Erklärung kingt logisch, und desswegen werd ich es wohl bei meiner Reba Race belassen.

Janis


----------



## 525Rainer (6. Juli 2008)

gestern für meine freundin gekauft, heute mal zum test aufgebaut. für XC hat sie ein hardtail, das wird ihr fahrtechnik übungs abfahrts rad. ich habs gleich mal getestet (und für gut befunden) siehe fatmodul in action thread.


----------



## anatolb (7. Juli 2008)

Und noch mein SX01


----------



## Chronox (17. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Mein Fatmodul ist jetzt auch soweit, dass ich es zeigen kann. Lediglich die Kettenführung fehlt, die kommt morgen noch dran. Und natürlich nen paar kleine Details werden noch geändert, zum Beispiel auf dem Oberrohr die zwei schwarzen Streifen... Sind nur provisorisch dran momentan.

Ist übrigens nicht das Fatmodul Dual 2008 wie es bei Alpha Bikes zu kaufen ist, sondern selbst aufgebaut und ausgesucht. Ich mach bei Gelegenheit mal bessere Bilder.

Daten:

Rahmen: Fatmodul Dual 2008 White
Federgabel: Rock Shox Argyle 318 100mm White

Laufräder: Mavic Deetraks Laufradsatz 26"
Bereifung: Schwalbe Muddy Mary 26x2,5" Triple SnakeSkin Falt 2008
Schläuche: Schwalbe Nr. 13 F

Bremsen: Avid Juicy Five 2008 VR/HR 203/203

Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt 1.1 DH Kurbelgarnitur (38Z)
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer XR
Pedalen: NC-17 STD II Pro White

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2008 M772 Schaltwerk 8/9-fach Shadow
Kassette: Shimano  XT 2008 M770 9-fach Kassette 
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire SL-M 770 9-fach rechts

Kette: Shimano HG 93 9-fach
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide XR BSA
Kettenstrebenschutz: Scott Neoprene

Lenker: Spank Lounge Bar 50mm Rise White
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S1
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Griffe: Spank Lock On White

Sattel: Neu: Velo Pronto SL.Z1
Sattelstange: Ritchey Comp V2

Bilder:


----------



## bernte_one (20. Juli 2008)

Sieht ja bisher ganz gut aus in diesem thread.  evtl. kommen ja noch mehr dazu


----------



## Chucky28 (27. Juli 2008)

Wer hat gerufen?
Hier mein Fatmodul XC01 (ratet wo ) bis jetzt läuft das Ding super!


----------



## Dreck Jack (31. Juli 2008)

Hab auch noch ein Dual 




http://img239.imageshack.us/img239/2592/dualbq7.jpg


----------



## Mircwidu (10. September 2008)

So nun möchte ich auch mal.

Ist eigentlich auser dem LRS noch Original


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeSunShine (22. September 2008)

Nu meins... nich ganz fertig aber der Winter kommt ja eh! ;o)


----------



## bernte_one (2. Oktober 2008)

Wuhle Wanderweg auf dem Schuttberg in Marzahn

Fatmodul FR 150

Schaut mal hier  http://www.mtb-berlin.npage.de


----------



## Lion77 (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo....

Bin da gross geworden.....Biste hochgefahren, oder hast geschoben?

PS.: Schuttberg is gut Früher hiessen die bei uns Müllberge...und da war ein Zaun drum, damit man da nich hochgeht...lol

Grüsse Lion


----------



## bernte_one (28. Oktober 2008)

nee nee  zweimal hoch zu ross und das dritte mal kriechend 

abfahrt entschädigt guter speed kaum gefährliche stellen ausser familien die grad einen wandertag machen


----------



## MountyBasti (5. November 2008)

Ich habe mir auch ein Fatmodul günstig zusammengebaut. Eine andere ist alles was noch fehlt.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/173951


----------



## olli (29. Dezember 2008)

MountyBasti schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch ein Fatmodul günstig zusammengebaut.


Ich auch. Eine andere fehlt ebenfalls. 3-fach 22/32/44 wäre schön.


----------



## scapaice (1. Januar 2009)

Noch mal ein SX 02. Aufgebaut LX/ XT mit Dual Controll

Im Jahr 2008 fast 1000 km Wettkämpfe und das vierfache an Training.
Jetzt aber mit neuen SLR Sattel Sondeedition Erde


----------



## philip1000 (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe mir auch einen Fatmodul Dual/Dirt rahmen zugelegt der aber erst aufgebaut werden muss zu einen Freeride Hardtail.Ich werde auf jeden fall auch mal bilder hierrein tuhen wenn er fertig ist ...

Lg Philip


----------



## Cube Lova (21. Januar 2009)

Meine interpretation eines Dual


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreck Jack (21. Januar 2009)

Cube Lova schrieb:


> Meine interpretation eines Dual


wie fährt das sich denn so mit der Lyric?
is das nicht zu viel Federweg für den Rahmen?
hab den gleichen Rahmen und bin auf der suche nach ner Gabel,
hatte an ne 130er Duro gedacht
Gruß Jacky


----------



## philip1000 (25. Januar 2009)

soo  mein Fatmodul ist jetz fast fertig ich denke in 2 Wochen kann ich es zum ersten mal fahren wenn nicht noch was dazwischen kommt 
Neue Laufräder kommen auch noch drauf wenn ich wieder ein bissel Geld hab.

Lg Philip


----------



## philip1000 (25. Januar 2009)




----------



## philip1000 (25. Januar 2009)




----------



## philip1000 (25. Januar 2009)

sry gab nen kleines Problem bei einfügen 

Lg Philip


----------



## Cube Lova (20. Februar 2009)

bin es vorher mit einer 130 er tora gefahren ist mri definitiv zu niedrig.. finde 160 passt perfekt ich glaube man könnte sogar bedenkenlos ne 180er einbauen..
mit der lyrik fährt es sich super die ist aber was die performance angeht auch auf nem ganz anderen level als die tora
lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (22. Februar 2009)

@olli:
Was ist denn das für eine Gabel in deinem Fatmodul? Sieht aus wie eine Headshock mit schwerer Anorexie, aber dann würde es ja nicht in den Rahmen passen. Oder ist es einfach die Billigversion, eine Starrgabel zur Federgabelgeometrie zu konvertieren, indem man unten ein paar Spacer unter das Steuerrohr legt?


----------



## philip1000 (27. Februar 2009)

in nen halben jahr kaufe ich mir eh ne neue dachte an eine pike oder domain weil die manitou ist mir zu weich für´s freeriden 

lg philip


----------



## timson1000 (27. Februar 2009)

totem wär geil.


----------



## Cube Lova (22. März 2009)

Leuts..s ich verkaufe mein Dual.. habs auf der seite heir auch gepostet.. wer interesse hat melden
Ne parlist ist in meinem Album unterm bild...
lg


----------



## philip1000 (14. Mai 2009)

@ cube lova einfach geil mit 160mm einfach nur geil !!






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## elvis4u (19. Juni 2009)

So jetzt ist meins dran. Wiegt 11,9kg incl. Pedale.
Die Griffe werden für Touren/AlpX gefahren. Für das 24h Rennen am Wochenende kommen andere dran
Gruss Michi


----------



## Mircwidu (19. Juni 2009)

@elvis4u

nach der Umlenkwippe zu urteilen ist das ja nicht der aktuelle Rahmen.
War der Monarch Dämpfer schon verbaut?
Wie ist der so? Hast du vorher nen anderen gefahren?

Danke

Gruß
Robert


----------



## elvis4u (20. Juni 2009)

der Rahmen war ein Auslaufmodell von 2007 und der Dämpfer war schon verbaut. Die Kombi hab ich letztes Jahr günstig bei Alpha-bikes erstanden und das Rad über den Winter aufgebaut. Die "alte" Umlenkwippe gefällt mir eigentlich besser und mit dem Dämpfer bin ich sehr zufrieden (hab aber auch keinen Vergleich). Dass noch Gleitlager verbaut sind ist für mich kein Problem.

Gruss Michi


----------



## scapaice (1. Juli 2009)

ich will mal wieder ein bike für die Marathon und Race fraktion von fatmodul einstellen


----------



## MountyBasti (2. Juli 2009)

Fertig und fahren lässt es sich auch super bis auf uphill.

Rahmen wird im Sommer noch neu lakiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knete (5. Juli 2009)

Heute Abend fertig geworden, bin zufrieden  mit Projekt Enduro HT


----------



## Janis (11. August 2009)

Hier ist meins!


----------



## elhennero (28. August 2009)

Hallo erstmal! Das ist meins....war aber grad bissi Zeugs kaufen..Kettenstrebenschutz...Shimano SPD Comp Pedal...Trinkflaschenhalter etc. -> tut sich also täglich was dran


----------



## scapaice (25. Oktober 2009)

XC01_Biker schrieb:


> So nun möchte ich auch mal.
> 
> Ist eigentlich auser dem LRS noch Original



servus,
nur mal eine frage. ist das die kleine Brücke bei dirnisamning über den schleißheimerkanal?


----------



## Mircwidu (26. Oktober 2009)

ne das war im Urlaub in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern an der Müritz. Genauer gesagt am Nebelsee glaube ich

Gruß
Robert


----------



## scapaice (26. Oktober 2009)

ok, sah sich nur sehr ähnlich  . und dann sagt man immer um münchen gibt es eiene einmalige landschaft 
also denn viel Spaß beim biken.


----------



## bastis (15. Dezember 2009)

So hier kommt dann mal mein baby:


----------



## nederland (19. Dezember 2009)

Meine bike......
Hope
XTR
Pace


----------



## Puky Pitt (18. Februar 2010)

da ist mal meins von 2001. rahmen hängt noch bei nem kollegen an der wand;-)
man war das ne geile kiste. ich hab damit alles gemacht! von CC rennen bis freeride drops etc.



irgendwie vermiss ich es gerade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

was sind das für bremsen?


----------



## nederland (18. Februar 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> was sind das für bremsen?


 Magura HS33


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2010)

die brauche ich lol, zumidest eine für hinten haste da zufällig noch eine von rumliegen? mal ne blöde frage am rande aba fragen kostet ja nix


----------



## peter muc (19. Februar 2010)

nederland schrieb:


> Meine bike......
> Hope
> XTR
> Pace



so muss ein bike aussehen ! 
und nicht hochpoliert und geputzt wie frisch aus der vitrine im wohnzimmer 

gruß nach holland !


----------



## Puky Pitt (19. Februar 2010)

sorry die HS 33 habe ich schon vor ein paar jahren bei ebay vertickt. 
der scheint noch eine zu haben klick oder einfach ma nach googlen ;-)


----------



## philip1000 (25. April 2010)

hi kleine frage wisst ihr warum alpha bikes keine fatmodul bikes verkauft o.0 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hubert_de (25. April 2010)

hey,
vor 2 wochen war ich noch im laden und da standen jede menge rum. und auf der homepage steht das 2010er fatmodul auf der startseite...laut welcher quelle verkaufen die keine mehr??


----------



## peter muc (26. April 2010)

philip1000 schrieb:


> hi kleine frage wisst ihr warum alpha bikes keine fatmodul bikes verkauft o.0 ?



war letzte woche im laden und natürlich verkaufen die jungs weiterhin ihre hausmarke ! wie kommst du auf diese idee ???


----------



## philip1000 (26. April 2010)

hab keins mehr auf der hp gesehen xD
hab jetzt nochmal geguckt und es gefunden, sry...
aber das dual slalom gibt es nicht mehr oder ?


----------



## Mircwidu (26. April 2010)

Es stehen ab noch einige in Freimann.
2 Aufgebaut und ich meine auch noch ein paar rahmen gesehen zu haben


----------



## MikeSunShine (27. April 2010)

vieleicht mal fragen??


----------



## philip1000 (10. Mai 2010)

Servus, ich verkaufe mein Dual Slalom Rahmen
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/271287/cat/52

Bei Interesse PN an mich oder per Email


----------



## GoaNationAlive (27. Mai 2010)

bernte_one schrieb:


>



3...2...1...meins jetzt^^


----------



## GoaNationAlive (27. Mai 2010)

so isses nu im mom
ps: suche noch hinterrad und eine avid code five oder Grimeca System12 für vorne + boxxeraufnahme für 180mm Scheiben


----------



## bastis (27. Mai 2010)

nachher:







[/URL][/IMG]

vorher:






[/URL][/IMG]

jetzt isser weg


----------



## Lynnxx (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Maße des Sattelrohres bei dem Dual sind?

Bräuchte das Sattelstützenmaß und Aussendurchmesser, im Internet ist da nix zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knete (30. Juni 2010)

31,6mm


----------



## Lynnxx (30. Juni 2010)

ok! also Sattelstütze 31,6 und aussen 34,9?


----------



## Knete (30. Juni 2010)

rüschtig


----------



## Lynnxx (30. Juni 2010)

alles klar, danke! und was mir noch einfiel, der Steuersatz...ist der semi-integriert oder ahead?


----------



## Knete (1. Juli 2010)

klassisch aussen !

Interesse an einen DUAL Rahmen ?


----------



## Lynnxx (1. Juli 2010)

Aha! Nee, Kumpel hat einen bei ebay ersteigert und ich wollt den zusammenbauen, deshalb die Fragen!  Kann man schonmal die Teile besorgen!


----------



## Knete (1. Juli 2010)

was bekommt mann dafür denn noch ?


----------



## Lynnxx (1. Juli 2010)

Für den Rahmen? Lag bei 100 neu oder so...


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

da kannst ihn aber auch noch direkt bei Alpha-Bikes kaufen.
Hab ihn letzte Woche noch im Shop hÃ¤ngen sehen fÃ¼r 99â¬
da hast dann wenigstens direkt die Garantie usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynnxx (1. Juli 2010)

Ähm...99 kostet der nur? Wars wohl doch kein Schnäppchen beim Kumpel! 
Sind das jetzt Angebote? Wie teuer war der denn ursprünglich mal? Also nen Rahmen für 99...viel kann man da sicher nicht erwarten, oder? Wie sieht es da so mit der Stabilität aus? Der wollt ja doch nicht nur Touren und Waldwege fahren....


----------



## Mircwidu (1. Juli 2010)

der Rahmen ist so günstig, weil er schon ewig nicht mehr produziert wird.
Sind noch Restbestände im Laden. Alpha-Bikes versendet auch.

Stabilität weiß ich absolut nicht. Nur halten meine anderen Fatmodul Rahmen sehr gut. Kann mich nicht beklagen.


----------



## Lynnxx (1. Juli 2010)

Ach so, ok...wenns Restbestände sind...klar, günstiger! 
Am überlegen war ich auch schon mit dem Rahmen...aber hab mittlerweile glaub genug Bikes!


----------



## Lynnxx (8. Juli 2010)

So, Rahmen kam an, Steuersatz hat auch alles gepasst, nur Sattelstütze passt nicht, zumindest nicht die 31,6er! Laut Zentimetermaß sieht es eher nach ner 31 oder 31,2er aus...!?  Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Knete (8. Juli 2010)

bei mir steckt ne kind shock i900 mit 31,6 drinn 

Ist mir nen Rätsel


----------



## Lynnxx (8. Juli 2010)

anderer Rahmen? oder gabs viell. verschiedene Versionen? Ne 31,6er bekomm ich so 3 cm rein...dann ist Schluss! Und auch nur mit Kraft wieder raus...
Tipp ja mehr auf ne 31,4er, Aber laut Lineal eher  31-31,2...

Oder alle ma durchprobieren und gucken was passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynnxx (13. Juli 2010)

31,4 hat gepasst! Etwas exotisches Maß...aber nunja....

Ist jetzt auch fertig das Bike, überleg mir grad ernsthaft ob ich mir auch son Rahmen hole und mein Drössiger in Rente schicke, gefällt mir einfach besser, lässt sich gut fahren und macht auch nen stabileren Eindruck! Und wirklich leichtbau ist es ja auch nicht!


----------



## ChrisKing (18. Juli 2010)

toller support hier vom fatmodul team.. die kunden tappen hinsichtlich der maße im dunkeln.. scheint ja n ziemlicher act zu sein, eine messlehre hinzuhalten und das dann hier zu posten bzw. mal in den unterlagen nachzusehen..

gruß an den ominösen fatmodul produktmanager herrn a. s. - weiter so!


----------



## Lynnxx (18. Juli 2010)

tja...also der Support hat zumindest geantwortet von Fatmodul, ist ja heutzutage auch nicht mehr selbstverständlich! Aber das Maß konnten sie mir auch nicht sagen...

Gibt doch in der Regel für alle Rahmen Tabellen mit sämtlichen Maßen und Größen...fand ich komisch!


----------



## basti138 (3. September 2010)

Bei dem Rahmen braucht man keine Garantie
Der ist sowas von robust


----------



## nikson (12. Dezember 2010)

hi
kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob das ein Fatmoduls rahmen ist?


----------



## Lynnxx (12. Dezember 2010)

Jappy?


----------



## Oxygen00 (12. Dezember 2010)

nikson schrieb:


> hi
> kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen ob das ein Fatmoduls rahmen ist?



Hi,

also nach dem Steuerohr, Zugverlegung, Verstärkung am Oberrohr, Form des Unterrohrs zu urteilen, ist es meiner Meinung nach KEIN Fatmodul.


----------



## bella (5. Juli 2011)

meins steht rechts ​


----------



## Problem (9. Juli 2011)

Fahrt ihr alle beiden mit 160mm?


----------



## bella (11. Juli 2011)

ja, eine 160mm Bremsscheibe hinten fahren wir beide. 
Federweg ist 140mm.

Am Murgang gestern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laphroaig10 (19. Juli 2011)

hier mal meines, habs erst seit letzter Woche, aber macht richtig Spass 




@bella
welche Reifen fährst du?
denke ich werde mindestens einen MK ersetzten


----------



## nepo (20. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ging zwar nicht an mich...
Ich kann die Empfehlung mit der Rubber Queen in 2,25 hier nur weitergeben.
Deutlich besser als der MK! Der hat zuletzt nach 500-600 km auf leichtem Schotter teils kaum noch Halt gefunden. Mit der RQ kein Vergleich mehr. Und tatsächlich fährt der sich auch nicht so schnell ab wie der MK.

MK mit 400 km:





Da waren freilich auch ein paar Notbremsungen auf Asphalt dran schuld. Nur die hatte ich jetzt mit der RQ auch schon.


----------



## Poul (31. Juli 2011)

hier mal mein selbstaufgebautes Baby


----------



## bella (5. September 2011)

Laphroaig10 schrieb:


> hier mal meines, habs erst seit letzter Woche, aber macht richtig Spass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello,
ich fahre MAXXIS Minion DH 2,35 und bin mit Gewicht und Grip sehr zufrieden.


----------



## pheelax (27. September 2011)

Hey,

wie ich sehe darfst du schon die neue Bionicon c/guide testen. Wie macht sie sich denn, gerade auch im Vergleich zum ersten Modell?

Hier dann noch mein ANT, fast Ladenneu:


----------



## Laphroaig10 (28. September 2011)

ich hab die KeFü seit der Erstinspektion auch dran, bin ziemlich zufrieden damit

im Bionicon Forum hier gibt es einen großen Thread zu der


----------



## jfaber (29. September 2011)

Na wie laufen eure ANTs. Ich muss wohl noch bis 2012 warten, da ich ein schwarzes will. Bin schon auf die 2012er gespannt.  
Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob mir ein M ausreichen würde. Ich bin 183cm groß mit Schrittlänge 86cm. Ich hättes es gerne handlich. Leider ist München etwas zu weit weg um einfach mal schnell vorbeizufahren.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (29. September 2011)

180/82cm und fahre ein M
passt bei mir eigentlich wunderbar, nur den Lenker werde ich noch ein wenig kürzen, die 760mm sind für Touren doch ein wenig viel

läuft noch einwandfrei, hatte nur zwischendurch ein Problem mit der Bremsscheibe hinten (war unterschiedlich dick), wurde sofort und problemlos von den Jungs getauscht

schwarz wär zwar auch nett gewesen, aber ich wollte nicht warten und meine Bikes sind sowieso nach kurzer Zeit alle dreckig, da kommt der Lack sowieso nur noch als Grundton durch 

aktuell gibt es wohl noch Rabatt auf die Restbestände, was ich so das letzte mal im Laden mitbekommen habe


----------



## bella (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo pheelax,

die neue C/Guide macht sich ebenfalls sehr gut. Die ist jetzt zwar etwas schwerer (19 g im Vergleich zum 10 g Vorgänger), dafür muss man zum montieren die Kette nicht öffnen und man kann das Röhrchen umdrehen, so hält es doppelt so lange und es passt sich besser der Kette an, das es mitschwenkt.

Ich möchte allerdings erwähnen, das mein Freund sowohl die C/Guide als auch das ANT entwickelt hat, aber ich bin üüüberhaupt nicht befangen 

@jfaber: M


zum anschauen:



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pheelax (8. Oktober 2011)

jfaber schrieb:


> Na wie laufen eure ANTs. Ich muss wohl noch bis 2012 warten, da ich ein schwarzes will. Bin schon auf die 2012er gespannt.
> Ich würde nur gerne wissen, ob mir ein M ausreichen würde. Ich bin 183cm groß mit Schrittlänge 86cm. Ich hättes es gerne handlich. Leider ist München etwas zu weit weg um einfach mal schnell vorbeizufahren.




Ursprünglich wollte ich auch ein schwarzes ANT, allerdings gabs dann nur  noch weiß als ich meins bestellt habe und bis nächsten Sommer wollte  ich nicht warten.
Meins ist Größe M, ich bin 176cm "groß" und es passt mir ganz gut, könnte vielleicht noch ein kleines bisschen kleiner sein.
An die 760mm Lenkerbreite musste ich mich erst gewöhnen, finde es so aber echt gut.




bella schrieb:


> ...
> die neue C/Guide macht sich ebenfalls sehr gut. Die ist jetzt zwar etwas  schwerer (19 g im Vergleich zum 10 g Vorgänger), dafür muss man zum  montieren die Kette nicht öffnen und man kann das Röhrchen umdrehen, so  hält es doppelt so lange und es passt sich besser der Kette an, das es  mitschwenkt.
> 
> Ich möchte allerdings erwähnen, das mein Freund sowohl die C/Guide als  auch das ANT entwickelt hat, aber ich bin üüüberhaupt nicht befangen
> ​




Praktisch. Muss man den Schaltzug noch lösen oder entfällt das mittlerweile auch?



Hier noch was vom letzten Wochenende:





Grüße
Felix


----------



## jocuttis (18. Oktober 2011)

Na da hab ich scheinbar Glück gehabt, hab mein ANT im Juli direkt im Laden in München bestellt und damit wohl eins der letzten schwarzen bekommen. 

Hier mal ein Foto während meiner Tour durch den Taunus.


----------



## Aldar (21. Oktober 2011)

schwarzer einheitsbrei überall ...
macht mal was buntes !!! 
( nicht das ich es mir kaufen könnte    )


----------



## jfaber (25. Oktober 2011)

Ab wann darf man denn mit den 2012er Ants rechnen? Bei Alphabikes hatte ich die Aussage bekommen, dass die Preise im Oktober festgelegt werden sollen. Ich bin schon so gespannt wie die Ausstattung und die Preise 2012 werden. 
Wenn alles so wird wie angekündigt, dann gibt es einen neuen Fatmodul Kunden .


----------



## Fifumo (27. Oktober 2011)

*............damit hier nicht nur Änten (ok, Ameisen) rumschwirren:*

Das beste allroundhardtail was ich in 40 Jahren biken gefahren habe: Fatmodul dual! Von tour bis bikepark mittel (z.B. Hahneklee) passt es überall, nur ein wenig den Lenker und die Gabel anpassen, dann geht ganz doll viel damit...........









.........beide Bilder noch mit MZ Drop Off 130mm, welche wegen nichtbekommens der wirklich passenden Federn gegen eine Pike 426 getauscht wurde. Weil die 140mm Federweg bei Steigungen > 15% nicht gut zu fahren sind muß u-turn sein. Nachfolgend eine Abfahrt ca.100%, mit unter Laub vorher nicht sichtbarem Matsch am Ende., was fast zu einem Sturz führte. Dabei wurden die 140mm Federweg voll genutzt........

















Grüße
Fifumo


----------



## TrailProf (28. Oktober 2011)

bella schrieb:


> meins steht rechts ​


 
Hallo Bella,

Coole Bikes und coole Location, sieht fast so aus wie das Panorama beim Rifugio Nino Prenici bevor's den Adrenalina runtergeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo an die Ameisenspezialisten (und ...tinnen ),

gibt es den Rahmen auch als einzeln zum Selbstaufbauen oder muss man sich ein Komplettrad kaufen und die Teile verscheuern wenn man ein Eigenaufbauprojekt plant?

Gruss Dirk.


----------



## Laphroaig10 (30. Oktober 2011)

gibt es einzeln auch, wobei du dir das Ant auch so ziemlich frei zusammenstellen kannst

auf der Fatmodul Homepage gibt es einen Bike-Konfigurator, bis jetzt aber nur mit dem 2011 Modellen


----------



## Lukke (17. November 2011)

mein Stadtrad... 11,5 Kg!


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. Dezember 2011)

bella schrieb:


> hello,
> ich fahre MAXXIS Minion DH 2,35 und bin mit Gewicht und Grip sehr zufrieden.




hallo
welche fox fährst du da genau?
Im Frühjahr wird es wohl auch eine Ameise werden?
Reicht der DT Swiss XM 180 - Dämpfer für 2-Zentner-Fahrer aus? Oder gibt es da alternative auch einen geeigneten coil-Dämpfer der passt?


----------



## nepo (2. Dezember 2011)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hallo
> welche fox fährst du da genau?
> Im Frühjahr wird es wohl auch eine Ameise werden?
> Reicht der DT Swiss XM 180 - Dämpfer für 2-Zentner-Fahrer aus? Oder gibt es da alternative auch einen geeigneten coil-Dämpfer der passt?



Solltest du dir das Ant mit dem DT zulegen, berichte bitte mal, wie der funktioniert.
Mit dem Monarch hat es bei mir nicht so richtig geklappt. Erst mit dem Monarch High Volume. Aber auch der kommt irgendwann an seine Grenzen.


----------



## salamikka (3. März 2012)

Servus zusammen,

ich gehöre seit ca. 2 Stunden auch zu den "Ameisenbären".
Bin letzten Samstag bei der Heimfahrt vom Skiurlaub fast "Zufällig" bei Alphabikes vorbeigekommen und....................heute konnte ich mein neues Spielzeug holen:


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. März 2012)

Schönes Mitbringsl 

Kannst Du das Gewicht des Rades bitte mal mitteilen?


----------



## salamikka (12. März 2012)

Servus miteinander,



> Kannst Du das Gewicht des Rades bitte mal mitteilen?


- ich habe keine Ahnung was es wiegt
- "Über.....gewicht" spricht man nicht............man hat es


----------



## salamikka (17. März 2012)

Servus miteinander,

heute konnte ich mit der Ameise endlich zur Jungfernfahrt starten. Der Waldboden hat gerade die richtige "Restfeuchte" und die Waldarbeiter hatten schon Feierabend:








........und weil ich was "Verbotenes" tat und mich das Gewissen doch arg plagte:




.........es war aber keiner da

Nach dieser ersten kurzen 30Km Runde kann ich nur noch jubilieren, das Rad´l ist der absolute Oberhammer.......einfach nur geil!


----------



## Silver123 (16. Juni 2012)

Hi Biker´s
Das ist mein Fatmodul Bike Model=FY01









Die Sattelstange





Das Schaltwerk ein Bilig teil aber es Funktioniert sehr gut





Die Tretkurbel





Der Dämpfer





Das Steuersatz





Die Federgabel Manitu Model= COND <-- Fehler ---> Richtig Magura Rond  ,Danke one.nomad jetzt weiss ich endlich was das vor eine Federgabel ist  





Noch mal Die Gabel von der seite





Die Schweissnähte vom Rahmen















Ihr sieht mann auch die Verbindungs Strebe von der Schwinge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one.nomad (21. Juni 2012)

Ahoi,

@Silver123

Sie mir nicht böse, aber ich glaube, da ist ein zu langer Dämpfer verbaut. Wenn ich mir das Bild unten ansehen und es mit deinem vergleiche, sieht der Lenkwinkle arg steil und die Schwinge sehr weit ausgestellt aus, ich vermute mal jetzt ist bei dier ein 190er Dämpfer drin, der Rahmen wird aber wohl für 165mm ausgelegt sein.





Bildquelle ist mir leider nicht bekannt 


Und da ich schonmal dabei bin - die Gabel ist eine (Magura) Rond - ist dann von Magura aufgekauft worden und sie haben damit ihre Gabelproduktion gestartet.


----------



## Silver123 (21. Juni 2012)

one.nomad schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> @Silver123
> 
> ...



Nö hab keine 190er verbaut ) es ist eine 210 ^^ - und ja kann sein das es nicht gerade,der richtige dämpfer ist,aber für 10 euro ,die dafür bezahlt habe, ist es mir sowas von egal welche einbau länge es hat  - ja für nur 10 euro auf eine Flohmarkt,das ding wolte nicht Funktionieren,hab aber dan mal nach gefragt warum es nicht,Funktionieren will,ein Verkäufer sagt mir das bei neue Dämpfer,erst Luft reingepumpt werden muss damit es,funktiomiert,also hab ich mir eine Luftdruckpumpe für 30 euro gekauft ,und luft  rein gepumpt,und siehe da,die Funktioniert ) 

Welchen Fatmodul Model hast du den 

PS: ich suche noch eine schwinge in Silber


----------



## blutbuche (22. Juni 2012)

ein bisschen pflege tät´dem silbernen gut ....


----------



## Silver123 (23. Juni 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ein bisschen pflege tät´dem silbernen gut ....




Ja ich weiss ,ist jedoch in arbeit !,warte noch auf ein Neuen MTB Rahmen,da nach verschenke ich es,und nein nicht an irgend Jemand,sondern an mein Verwanden,der kann es sehr gut gebrauchen,da er ein MTB Rahmen von Bulls hat,Es wippt und hüpft durch die gegend,für alle die mal ein FS von Bulls kaufen wollen,kann ich gleich sagen,Finger werg !!

kleine Anmerkung bei FS Bike´s
Achtet beim FS Bike immer darauf,das Die Tretkurbel,am Rahmen verschraubt ist,und nicht,an der Schwinge.


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (16. August 2012)

Servus mit'nand,

hier mein 12er ANT, festgehalten im Niederbayrischen Flachland;-)






wohl fühlt sich die Ameise allerdings in ruppigerem Geläuf


----------



## kungfu (19. August 2012)

Ist ein Scherz, oder ?
Der Bock ist total veranzt, rostet an Kette und anderen rostbaren Metallteilen, Dämpfer ist wesentlich zu lang, Dir aber egal.....
Vorschlag, hau eine 180 mm Gabel rein oder, wenn du eine für 10,00 findest gleich eine 250mm .
Naja, mit so einem Schatten bekommst du schon keinen Sonnenbrand.

MFG
k.




Silver123 schrieb:


> Hi Biker´s
> Das ist mein Fatmodul Bike Model=FY01
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pheelax (20. August 2012)

SigiSchwaebli schrieb:


>



Hach, sieht schon gut aus mit ner Durolux 

Hat die 160mm? Und was kannst du zu der Beeinflussung der Geometrie sagen?


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (21. August 2012)

pheelax schrieb:


> Hach, sieht schon gut aus mit ner Durolux
> 
> Hat die 160mm? Und was kannst du zu der Beeinflussung der Geometrie sagen?



Yup, die Duro hat 160mm. Wollte zuerst zwar ne absenkbare TA, nachdem ich aber auf die Schnelle keine bekommen konnte, habe ich mich dann für die RC2 entschieden. Danke an den IBC Bikemarkt
Durfte dann schnell feststellen das die Geo weiterhin hervorragend zum Klettern herhält;-) Durch den flacheren Lenkwinkel(gemessen hab ich nicht) empfinde ich das Abrollverhalten in den Abfahrten etwas angenehmer, als das Vergleichsant das ich vorher testen konnte.

Insgesamt bin ich schwer zufrieden mit dem Bike und der Duro, die zwar etwas aufs Gesamtgewicht schlägt, mir persönlich aber mehr gefühlte Steifigkeit an der Front liefert.

Bisherige Einsatzorte waren lokale Trails, Isartrails, Wildkogel und a bisserl Bikepark;-) Die Ameise hat alles zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit gemeistert und mir immer ein fettes Grinsen bereitet.

Lediglich die Serienbereifung könnte etwas mehr Grip bieten. Aber vieleicht muss ich da noch ein wenig mit dem Reifendruck und/oder meinen Skills arbeiten

bis denne


----------



## pheelax (21. August 2012)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Einen flacheren Lenkwinkel würde ich auch gern mal ausprobieren,  muss mich mal schlau machen ob ein Winkelsteuersatz passt.

Zum Mehrgewicht: bei besserer Perfomance lässt sich das ja schnell verkraften. Ich habe auch die Mountain Kings (war noch das Vorgängermodell) gegen Rubber Queens in 2.4 Zoll getauscht. Ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied beim Grip und vor allem hab ich jetzt dank des großen Volumens nur sehr selten Durchschläge. Mit den Mountain Kings sah das noch ganz anders aus.
Aber dickere Reifen kleben halt leider nicht nur bergab am Boden 

Achja, auch noch was für die Augen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SigiSchwaebli (22. August 2012)

pheelax schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Zum Mehrgewicht: bei besserer Perfomance lässt sich das ja schnell verkraften. Ich habe auch die Mountain Kings (war noch das Vorgängermodell) gegen Rubber Queens in 2.4 Zoll getauscht. Ist schon ein deutlicher Unterschied beim Grip und vor allem hab ich jetzt dank des großen Volumens nur sehr selten Durchschläge. Mit den Mountain Kings sah das noch ganz anders aus.
> Aber dickere Reifen kleben halt leider nicht nur bergab am Boden


Genau das ist mein Problem. Bei wenig Druck hatte ich schon 3 Durchschläge, aber besseren Grip. Jetzt bei hohem Druck, keine Durchschläge mehr aber halt weniger Grip:-(


pheelax schrieb:


> Achja, auch noch was für die Augen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey, schaut auch sehr gut aus das weisse 02er wo haste die Aufnahme gemacht? is hypsch da.


----------



## pheelax (24. August 2012)

Danke 

Das war auf dem Hohen Nistler bei Heidelberg, da hat es diese Lichtung im Wald die in der Abendsonne einfach nur traumfaft aussieht. Dafür muss man dann aber leider im ziemlich düsteren Wald wieder runterschleichen...


----------



## airtime17 (28. August 2012)

Servus!

ich suche für meine Freundin ein ANT in Gr. S - als Kpl. Bike oder nur den Rahmen. Bitte alles Anbieten!

Vg, Florian


----------



## unixgeek (30. September 2012)

Kleine Tour mit zwei Fatmoduls.

Eines davon ist mein neues Ant


----------



## salamikka (11. Oktober 2012)

02.10.2012 / Mt. Chaberton / 3131HM

Saluti zusammen,

mal ein paar Bilder von meiner ersten "richtigen" Tour mit der Ameise:
Letzte Woche Dienstag gings um 8Uhr in Fenils los, eine halbe Stunde später war der letzte Bauerhof in PraClaude erreicht:




Zwei Stunden später der nächste markante Punkt, "der gespaltene Fels":




Weitere 2,5 Stunden später war das Ziel bereits sehr nahe:




Nach insgesamt 5 Stunden und 20 Minuten stand ich bei traumhaftem Wetter, Mutterseelenalleine und Überglücklich oben auf´m Chabo, 3131 HM:




Noch ein kurzer Blick ins Tal:




Fahrwerk auf "Jetzt geht´s obbi" gestellt, Helm auf und Feuer:






Noch eine letzte kleine Stufe:




..........und es ward Vollbracht.


----------



## fatmodul (12. Oktober 2012)

Sehr beeindruckende Fotos Mikka, unser Respekt (und Neid  ) ist Dir sicher!

Grüße von Alpha Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SX01 (27. Oktober 2012)

Meins


----------



## SX01 (27. Oktober 2012)

Meins


----------



## Fichtenmoped (12. November 2012)

Meine Ameise im Heimischen Garten.


----------



## pheelax (3. Dezember 2012)

Schöne Ants hier!
Das schaut nach einer verdammt geilen Tour aus, Salamikka!

Dann will ich doch auch mal wieder die Ausbeute der letzten Monate präsentieren, zum einen Bilder aus dem mittlerweile leider schon vergangenen Herbst:










zum anderen ein Bild vom Nightride über den Königstuhl zum Weihnachtsmarkt vor ein paar Tagen:






Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Januar 2013)

bevor sich hier die dominanz der ants durchsetzt - mal was für die schnellere fortbewegung... 





















grüsse, mike


----------



## Jan35i (23. Januar 2013)

Mein 2010er Ant in der Nähe von Brixen.


----------



## Kasaboe (25. März 2013)

Hier mal meine....
Einmal für die Stadt :





Und einmal für den Spaß am WE :




Um Nachfragen im Laden zu vermeiden  -- Der Rahmen war wohl ein Prototyp für ein nicht weiter verfolgtes Projekt den ich (nach längerer Bettelei...) erwerben durfte ;-) 
Mein XC01 steht dann bald in der Flohmarktecke....

Gruß Kasaboe


----------



## pheelax (13. Januar 2014)

Damit hier mal wieder ein bisschen Leben reinkommt:
bewegte Bilder einer kleinen Runde auf einem unserer Hometrails, natürlich mit meinem Ant! ;-)

""


----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. Januar 2014)

Na dann stelle ich mal meine Ameise vor...

Letztes Jahr





Dieses Jahr


----------



## SigiSchwaebli (14. Januar 2014)

pheelax schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder ein bisschen Leben reinkommt:
> bewegte Bilder einer kleinen Runde auf einem unserer Hometrails, natürlich mit meinem Ant! ;-)
> 
> ""


 
klasse gefahren pheelax.
Video gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fichtenmoped (30. März 2014)

Update in 2014, der Sommer kann kommen......


 
neue Hans Dampf, C-Guide und Marsh Guard

Grüße Fichtenmoped


----------



## Jan35i (5. April 2014)

Nach drei Jahren ist es endlich so wie ich es haben möchte: Die perfekte Mischung aus leichtem Enduro und AM. Fährt sich wie ne richtige Trailrakete.
Custom:
- Race Face Lenker 745mm
- kurzer Spank Spoon Vorbau
- Reverb mit SQLab
- Fox Van 36 RC2 + Mud Guard
- Umbau auf 203mm Bremse vorne
- ZTR Flow LRS mit Hope EVO2 Naben
- Kurbel Umbau auf 2-fach mit 24/36Z mit Eigenbau-Bashguard
- Quicksilver Flatpedals
- Bionicon CG


----------



## bikeandi1974 (5. April 2014)

Stimmig aufgebaut!

Ist der Rahmen ein "L"? Wieviel Federweg hat die Gabel?


----------



## Jan35i (6. April 2014)

Ja, ist ein L. Die Gabel hat 160, der Hinterbau 140, harmoniert aber erstaunlicherweise extrem gut.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. April 2014)

Das passt schon. Fahre auch eine 160er vorne und die "alte" hatte gemessene 145. Hab nicht viel Unterschiede ausmachen können


----------



## alböhi (13. April 2014)

Kennt wer von euch die Modellbezeichnung von diesem Rahmen ?


----------



## Jan35i (25. Mai 2014)

Nach Rahmenbruch am Hinterbau gabs nen neuen Rahmen. Jetzt ist es schwarz


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Mai 2014)

Aloha, sehe ich das richtig: am Hinterbau, im Dreieck am Schaltauge, EC02 heißt keine Steckachse, sondern Standard Schnellspanner?

Danke und Grüßle


----------



## Jan35i (26. Mai 2014)

Das ist richtig, EC02 ist hinten mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pheelax (29. Mai 2014)

Hast du den Rahmenbruch beim Fahren gespürt? Sieht ja auf den Bildern ganz schön unauffällig aus.


----------



## Jan35i (2. Juni 2014)

Zwei Sachen sind mir aufgefallen, konnte aber keine Ursache dafür finden. Den Riss hab ich nur zufällig entdeckt. Da war Dreck drüber als ich sonst immer hingesehen habe, erst als ich es letztens dann mal richtig geputzt habe habe ich den Riss entdeckt.
Zum einen Ging das Hinterrad auf einmal nur noch schwer rein raus. Die Nabenbreite hat sich minimalst verändert.
Und wenn ich in nem steilen Berg im 3. oder 4. Gang richtig reingetreten habe, hat es von alleine einen Gang runtergeschalten, weil durch den Zug der Kette sich der ganze Hinterbau verzogen hat. 
Anfangs hab ich die Schaltung 2x am Tag komplett eingestellt und es wurde nicht besser. Jetzt ist wieder alles i.O.
Man hat so aber nichts gespürt, und was mich am meisten gewundert hat, kein knarzen, quietschen oder sonst was.


----------



## Ruth1988 (8. Juli 2014)

Hier meine geile Ameise- nach dem PIKE Einbau!


----------



## pheelax (8. Juli 2014)

@Jan35i : Krass, ich hätte gedacht dass man das total merkt bzw. noch eher hört! Auf jeden Fall cool, dass du einen neuen Rahmen bekommen hast. Wie alt war dein alter denn, bzw welcher Jahrgang?


@Ruth1988 : Schaut gut aus! Was für eine Pike ist das denn genau und wie macht sie sich?
Kannst du noch ein paar mehr Bilder reinstellen? =)


----------



## Ruth1988 (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Pheelax.

Das is eine 160er Solo Air. Hab mir den Zentimer jetzt mal gegönnt und das schadet der Geometrie meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.Die macht sich wunderbar. Sehr sensibel  Bilder reich ich noch nach!


----------



## Ruth1988 (9. Juli 2014)

Hier noch eins mit der Revelation, die vorher drin war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruth1988 (9. Juli 2014)

Anhang anzeigen 304463


----------



## Ruth1988 (9. Juli 2014)

Muss mal Bilder mit der neuen Gabel machen


----------



## Jan35i (10. Juli 2014)

@pheelax: Das war ein 2010er Rahmen. 

Ich kann der Ruth vollkommen rechtgeben. Der 150er Hinterbau hat anscheinend knappe 160mm Federweg. Darum schadet dem ANT die 160er Gabel keineswegs .

Lässt sich traumhaft fahren in der Kombination.


----------



## moustache01099 (4. August 2014)

Hier nun auch mein Antchen kurz nach dem Aufbau. 
Die ersten Ausritte im Trailpark waren großartig.  Tolles Rad.


----------



## Sheeeeeep (11. August 2014)

Schade, wenn ich das so sehe. Wollte den Rahmen auch mal haben. Gab´s im eBay mal sehr günstig neu zum Abverkauf. Leider war meine Rahmengröße nicht mit dabei. Jetzt muss man sich die Rahmen in München abholen, hab ich gehört. :/

Klasse Räder habt ihr aber da - mag besonders den Rahmen in Raw von @Ruth1988!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (31. August 2014)

Aloha,

hat hier schon jemand seinen DT- Swiss Dämpfer gegen ein anderes Modell getauscht? Z.B. RS Monarch RT3 (Debon Air?) oder den Magura Dämpfer?

Hat jemand die Einbaulänge zur Hand? Bzw. welchen tune benötigt man?

Grüßle Andi


----------



## schwalli (10. Oktober 2014)

Sind vor 2 Wochen die W9 Tour zum Brocken hoch gefahren-war echt klasse


----------



## pheelax (18. Oktober 2014)

Moin!
Die Einbaulänge des Dämpfers dürfte 190 mm sein. Ich selbst habe den Standarddämpfer, habe aber auch schon mal ein Bild gesehen, auf dem ein Monarch plus montiert war. Nur ob der ohne Modifikationen reinpasst?

Ich war im August in den Alpen unterwegs, zu zweit sind wir einen Minialpencross von Oberstdorf nach Scuol in der Schweiz gefahren. Drei Tage, jeweils 8-10 Stunden unterwegs. Es war tierisch anstrengend, aber die Trails und die Landschaft haben uns für die Strapazen mehr als entschädigt =)
Ich hatte nur das Handy dabei, aber ein paar Bilder möchte ich euch trotzdem nicht vorenthalten:




Am Ende des Silbertals angelangt, direkt unter dem Patteriol




Abfahrt von der Heilbronner Hütte




Auf dem Weg zur Heilbronner Hütte, direkt an der Grenze Österreich-Schweiz




Auf dem Fimbapass angelangt, 2608m. Mäßiges Wetter, aber mit Aussicht auf 1500 hm feinsten Singletrail =)




Ein Traum!




Rückfahrt mit der Rätikonbahn

Wieder daheim habe ich dann noch bessere Bilder schießen können.
Neu an meinem Ant sind mittlerweile Umbau auf 2x10 mit Bashguard und seit August Shimano ZEE Bremsen. Mit beidem bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Nachdem meine Avid Elixir nach drei Jahren langsam den Geist aufgegeben hatten, sind die ZEE eine Offenbarung. Power satt und gleichzeitig gut modulierbar. Außerdem überragende Hebelergonomie und natürlich um einiges fadingresistenter.
PS: Die Leitungen sollte ich bei Gelegenheit noch kürzen.


----------



## Fichtenmoped (1. März 2015)

Update nach demWinter


----------



## schwalli (3. April 2015)

Osterfreitagtour in Tiefensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (17. Oktober 2015)

So 6 Monate nichts los hier wird mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Bilder von Euch!!!!
Mach mal nen A

 

 nfang


----------



## schwalli (10. April 2016)

So Freunde,
hab heute mal beim Kill the Hill im Grunewald mitgemacht- natürlich mit viel viel Spaß!!!
Zum Testen habe ich mal nen X-King Race hinten drauf und war recht angenehm überrascht!


----------



## flashblack (13. April 2016)

Da ich selbst so selten Bilder von mir mache bediene ich mich mal bei @Falco .
Ich und mein Fatmodul in Action.


----------



## schwalli (13. April 2016)

Was hastn da für ne Ausstattung dran?
Gefällt mir gut eure Bilder und endlich mal was wieder los hier bei Fatmodul!


----------



## flashblack (13. April 2016)

Die Gabel ist ne DTswiss EXM 150 Lenker und Vorbau Raceface Atlas und die Laufräder sind Hope Pro Evo  mit Arch EX Felgen. Der Rest ist von meinem alten Epic übernommen.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (13. April 2016)

Na dann


----------



## schwalli (13. April 2016)

Hier noch mein SX01


----------



## Falco (15. April 2016)

@flashblack Bei dem Bild ist das Rad eher Nebensache.
Wenn schon eins in die Fatmodul Galerie soll, dann das hier





Und dann gibt es noch ein paar von der Runde:


----------



## Wbs_70 (2. Juni 2016)

ich habe meine Ameise gestern auch mal wieder entstaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (25. Juni 2016)

Kleine Mc-Morning Runde heute

Schöner nasser Trail am Wasser und gleich mal die schlafenden Angler geweckt


----------



## schwalli (2. Juli 2016)

So freunde ist mal wieder Zeit für ein paar Bilder-
Das Hardtail wurde komplett neu besohlt mit Felgen und Reifen und somit ist das Mutterschiff wieder Tourenklar und wir nutzten mal die Regenpause für nen kleine Ausfahrt
Nächste Woche kommt die neue Reverb fürs Ant 

 

 

 und dann bin ich wieder Startklar für die nächste Tour


----------



## gimB (5. Juli 2016)

So, nach 2 Jahren auf dem Ant muss ich dann meines auch mal vorstellen (solange es sauber ist..)



 

Ich liebe die Ameise


----------



## Wbs_70 (7. Juli 2016)

samstag im wald


----------



## schwalli (9. Juli 2016)

Heute an der Spree mit neuer Reverb
Flaschenhalter baue ich wieder ab-voll scheiße diese Variante


----------



## schwalli (31. Juli 2016)

Vorbereitung zum Kill the Hill 3 nächstes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## streichholz89 (1. August 2016)

Moin zusammen,

jetzt hab ich es endlich mal geschafft ein paar Bilder hier hoch zuladen, jetzt schau her Schwalli 
Es folgen noch mehr Bilder von meinem ECO3.... schaut eh jede Woche anders aus =P


----------



## streichholz89 (1. August 2016)

so hier noch ein paar Bilder

Gewicht mit dem Butcher und MTN King inklsuive Pedale bei 11,85kg, glaube das es ganz akzeptabell ist. =)


----------



## schwalli (1. August 2016)

streichholz89 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 516131 Anhang anzeigen 516132 Anhang anzeigen 516133
> 
> so hier noch ein paar Bilder
> 
> Gewicht mit dem Butcher und MTN King inklsuive Pedale bei 11,85kg, glaube das es ganz akzeptabell ist. =)


Läuft!


----------



## schwalli (2. August 2016)

streichholz89 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> jetzt hab ich es endlich mal geschafft ein paar Bilder hier hoch zuladen, jetzt schau her Schwalli
> Es folgen noch mehr Bilder von meinem ECO3.... schaut eh jede Woche anders aus =P


Hey Streichholz89
gehe ich richtig der Annahme das wir uns im September sehen oder habe ich n Knick im Denken?


----------



## streichholz89 (24. August 2016)

schwalli schrieb:


> Hey Streichholz89
> gehe ich richtig der Annahme das wir uns im September sehen oder habe ich n Knick im Denken?




Moin Schwalliii, jap das geht klar ! hatten ja gerade gut drüber geratscht.
Übrigens viele Grüße zurück vom ganzen AlphaBikes-Team.
Jetzt müssen wir nur hoffen dass das Wetter zu dem Termin auch passt und wir dann
eine kleine Runde drehen können.


----------



## schwalli (24. August 2016)

Hey Streichholz-
schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören nach soooo kurzer Zeit

Wetter sollte bei mir keine bedeutende Rolle spielen bei über 600 KM Anreise also AGAL hauptsache die Wurst schmeckt und der Trail ist gut

'Danke Für die lieben Grüße
Meld dich mal zwecks Roadbike....


----------



## schwalli (28. August 2016)

Mal wieder was vom Schwalli


----------



## schwalli (12. März 2017)

Gestern bei strahlender Sonne im Harz


----------



## Wbs_70 (13. März 2017)




----------



## schwalli (15. März 2017)

Nachtrag vom Harz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwalli (2. April 2017)

Hardtailrunde!


----------



## Wbs_70 (14. Mai 2017)

Ameise - 26" ain't dead


----------



## schwalli (14. Mai 2017)

Letztens in Schierke im Harz


----------



## streichholz89 (15. Mai 2017)

sag mal schwalli hast du jetzt doch einen One-By Antrieb drauf?


----------



## schwalli (15. Mai 2017)

streichholz89 schrieb:


> sag mal schwalli hast du jetzt doch einen One-By Antrieb drauf?


Habs mal probiert mitn 28 Blatt im Schnee den Brocken hoch zufahren UND???
Siehe Bilder- geklappt



*schwalli*
Dabei seit
10/2014
Fotos Videos
Wir waren am WE auch unterwegs allerdings im Harz, genau gesagt in Schierke-nein nicht zur Schappsverkostung sondern den Brocken bei Schnee zu bezwingen UND? Klaro zum Teil sehr Mühsam da bis zu 1 Meter das weiße Zeugs rumlag und zum anderen mit den Mountain Kings nicht wirklich *DER* Schneekillerreifen aufgezogen war.
Aber gut schaut selbst.....

Am Ende waren wir zufrieden und es war echt Toll mal wieder einige Trails im Harz unsicher gemacht zuhaben....
DANKE PETER


----------



## huskyhusky (14. April 2019)

Fatmodul Reanimator
Den Sx01 Rahmen habe ich sehr günstig bekommen und nach dem Defekt meines Carbon Hardtails habe einige Anbauteile den Weg ans Fatmodul gefunden.
Erste Probefahrt hat mich echt  positiv überrascht, durch das etwas längere Oberrohr fährt es sich sehr souverän und trotzdem agil.
Grüße
Husky


----------



## schwalli (14. April 2019)

M oder L Rahmen?


----------



## huskyhusky (14. April 2019)

Größe M


----------

